# Nimue's Twins!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's more piccies of the boys! Both are blue-eyed, and I haven't determined yet if they're polled. Their momma Nimue is both Polled and Blue-eyed. You should see that udder now too! I'll try to get better pics of it in a week or so.














































Precious!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww they are soooo cute! I love them!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

they are really cute. Congrats to you and your doe. The little black and white spotted one apears to have horns, he looks like he has swirls of hair where they would be. The other one looks like he might be polled.
beth


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh Ashley I am so happy for you they are beautiful boys and blue eyed too!
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!  
Give mom a big hug for a job well done...
Tina


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They just make my heart melt!!!! How precious they are!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the little white and black boy! I have a soft spot for bucks!

Take care!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm a sucker for a buck too. LOL I was close to getting another buck but luckily someone else bought him first. haha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely precious!!! And they are both beautiful colors!! I do so love the back and white with the bonus of blue eyes!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!! They are adorable!!! I have got to find me a small blue-eyed buck for breeding. I just love those blue eyes


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I just hope I have buyers before I get attached. Haha


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you determined if they are polled? They are just too cute!!!! I can't wait to get my baby girl home next week!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's true, I can't wait to see my new doeling too.

I think the black one's polled and the other one I'm just not positive. I will look at them better tomorrow.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my! Oh my! They are too adorable!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

They are both beautiful- but that black with the little white "bangs" is too cute to be real. Congratulations.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashely you know I always love all your goaties!!

So how is Nimue doing as a mom?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Nimue kidded so easily! She knew what was coming and took right to it. The first born was the black/white roaned buck and the other one was immediately behind him. There he was, head only sticking out and no feet. I could feel one leg bent back where his shoulder was but there was no wiggling it forward. She contracted again and then I was able to get ahold of his leg and he slipped on out. 

She started talking to those babies and grooming them like crazy. She really turned on the momma-charm and has been so wonderful with them. Right now they're curled up under the feed trough and she's laying next to them probably helping to keep them warm. She's an excellent mother!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe thats great. I love watching them be mothers.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

what a good momma she is. they are sooo darn cute. i love the little black one with the white on his head.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

they are just to cute!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!

What do you think about these names?

SGM AZ Blaze of Glory (for the blk/wh roan boy since he has a blaze on his face)

SGM AZ Solar Eclipse (for the black buck since his white star has a round black spot center. LOL So it looks like an eclipse).


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

OOO, I love those names! Blaze of Glory, especially!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Their sire must also carry black then... I like the names they are very creative lol. I saw on your site that you may retain one  I bet they'll be sold before you even put them on the sales page lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I was shocked the night I learned that Nimue carried black. I thought for sure she was a double dominant white so therefore we could only get white or gold kids. Well when I found out from Rusty that Kaapio Acres Red Hot Topic was black/white with blue-eyes I was shocked. Zeus is the roaned color and his sire was black and white so I knew that he and Hera both carry black. 

I was just thrilled I didn't need to DNA test these kids. I mean its clear cut that these are Zeus's babies! If they'd been white or gold I wouldn't have been able to tell.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Is Civil bred to a KC buck? I wonder how much the DNA testing costs. 
I just cannot wait until Upset kids, they will be the first kids born in out herdname! She is on day 59 today.

Those boys are just tooooo precious!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes Civil managed to sneak into the buck pen at Kids Corral before I bought her. It was back in Sept and I didn't get her till just a few weeks ago. 

DNA testing is $30 per sample so dam, all possible sires and each of the kids. So in Civil's case its her and 5 different bucks as well as each kid. Costly but worth it for those kids since they're worth $400-500 each.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Is Civil bred to a KC buck? I wonder how much the DNA testing costs.
> I just cannot wait until Upset kids, they will be the first kids born in out herdname! She is on day 59 today.
> 
> Those boys are just tooooo precious!


I can't wait till Upset kids either! I am able to get another goat this Xmas/winter/spring, and I am thinking I might want an Upset kid- as I do love Upset.

WONDERFUL little bucklings. Blaze is just about the cutest goat i've ever seen!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

It is so cool to name your own kids. I can't wait to get some out there and hear about them in time. That would be neat. The best thing would be to have someone show does or bucks and hear about them being show winners or even champions. That would be the absolute best!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree Ashley, I can't wait until I get some of my kids out there! I am going to have a naming theme, after Lakes, Rivers, Oceans etc..


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah I tend to name in themes after dams or sires but these two I broke the mold. I had names picked out but didn't use them.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

They are very cute,I really like the black one.


----------

